# got some plants today



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

what you all think......should i move some stuff arond?.....guy at my lfs send to wait to trun the co2 on for a day or two or id just get algae all over?......


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks good. Personally, I would take apart those plants and plant them no more than 1/2 apart from each other all over the front portion of the tank. But planting them right out of the pot is fine too.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Looks good. Personally, I would take apart those plants and plant them no more than 1/2 apart from each other all over the front portion of the tank. But planting them right out of the pot is fine too.


what plants are you talking about?.......the 4 lil guy?......how?.....thay have like no roots?.....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ok moved some stuff


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice tank sir!!!!
















nice tank sir!!!!















whres the fish???


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

harsh69100 said:


> nice tank sir!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont see him?
[/quote]
here a pics


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice tank! nice fish....








tank size? lightings?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

harsh69100 said:


> nice tank! nice fish....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4x6700k t5......60gal


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i hope to transform my 75 gal planted....cross finger lol....just need to buy substrate first....currently using pebbles now.....and lots of plants....but seems lfs here doesnt have any....lol....and for p's (they dont have 1 either)hahaha---->prohibited here....but i do have my last 1 standing rbp....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good.

If you want to hear my .02$, I would put the HC all the way up front where all the light is.(possibly break it up into smaller bunches as well.) 
Then I would Break up the micro sword into 5-8 leaf portions and plant them around the driftwood and around the middle, with the other medium plants. Finally, I would put the red stem plants behind the driftwood where you have them kinda sorta hah

Would look cool once everything grew in IMO


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looks good.
> 
> If you want to hear my .02$, I would put the HC all the way up front where all the light is.(possibly break it up into smaller bunches as well.)
> Then I would Break up the micro sword into 5-8 leaf portions and plant them around the driftwood and around the middle, with the other medium plants. Finally, I would put the red stem plants behind the driftwood where you have them kinda sorta hah
> ...


I no im going need to move stuff....i just want to see how it all grows ......its my first planted tank.....how long should i wait to turn the co2 on?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

whoever told you to wait to put the CO2 on, most likely does not have planted tanks. Put it on right away 30ppm.
Here is a KH - pH chart to show you how much CO2 you have


----------

